#  Vorstellungen >   Hallöchen an alle >

## Zahnfee75

Auf der Suche nach Infos über die Hashimoto-Thyreoiditis, die vor ca.8 Wochen bei mir diagnostiziert wurde, bin ich über dieses Forum ,welches ich sehr interessant und informativ finde, gestolpert.
Freu mich auf Erfahrungsaustausch in sämtlichen Bereichen. Auch wenn mein Gebiet eher die Zahnmedizin ist, stehe ich anderen Themen aufgeschlossen gegenüber. 
Kurz zu meiner Person:
Bin (noch) 32 Jahre alt, komme ursprünglich aus dem süssen Städtchen Bielefeld und bin vor 7 Jahren nach Hannover gezogen um hier mein Studium anzufangen, welches ich letztes Jahr abgeschlossen habe.
Seit einem 3/4 Jahr habe ich endlich angefangen zu arbeiten und gehe in diesem Job voll auf.  :e_braces: 
Um nochmal die Hashi-Geschichte aufzugreifen....:
Habe seit ca. 1 Jahr chronische Beschwerden, die sich folgendermaßen äußern:
Haarausfall, Juckreiz (vor allen an den Beinen), ständiges Schlappheitsgefühl, Motivationsprobleme, trockene und schuppige Haut, stark geschwollenes Gesichts und geschwollene Finger und Füsse ( vor allen Dingen morgens), ständiges Räuspern und Husten und zu guter letzt seit ca.10 Wochen Schwindelanfälle. 
Letztere waren auch der Grund, mal den Onkel Doktor aufzusuchen, für die anderen Symptome fand ich Erklärungen wie zum Beispiel: Schlafmangel, Stress, falsche Ernährung, Hormonschwankungen.
Es wurden beim jährlichen Check auch nie auffällige Blutwerte festgestellt.
Beim letzten Arztbesuch fiel allerdings mein TSH-Wert ins Auge, der bei 6,5 lag.
Weitere Untersuchungen beim Nuklearmediziner inklusive SD und Antikörperwerte zeigten dann, das ich Hashi habe.
Habe angefangen, einschleichend Thyroxin einzunehmen und bin seit einer Woche bei einer ganzen Tablette L-Thyrox 75.
Vor ca 2 Tagen fühlte ich mich nicht besonders gut, hatte Herzrasen, Schweissausbrüche, zitternde Hände und einen konstanten Ruhepuls von 115, was mich etwas nervös werden liess.
Da Hashimoto ja bekanntlicherweise eine etwas unstete Symptomatik aufweist, bin nach anfänglichen Unterfunktionsymptomen gerade bei einer Überfunktion angelangt, die der Arzt folgendermaßen begründete (hier sind diejenigen gefragt, die sich etwas besser damit auskennen, denn ich habe seine Erklärung nicht ganz nachvollziehen können):
Hashimoto verläuft in Schüben. Im Moment habe ich wohl einen. Während dieses Schubes wird vermehrt T3/ T4 ausgeschüttet. Ich frage mich warum bei einem Autoimmunprozess, bei dem Gewebe zerstört wird, selbiges Hormone produzieren kann :Huh?:   :Huh?: 
Auf jeden Fall hab ich zu viel davon, dadurch das ich ja noch zusätzlich Hormone zuführe. 
Wurde jetzt zurückdosiert auf eine halbe Tablette täglich und ich habe heute schon eine Besserung verspürt.
So, wahrscheinlich gehört nur die Hälfte des Textes in diese Kategorie, möchte mich mal damit entschuldigen, das ich hier neu bin, und noch nicht ganz genau weiss, wo ich es hinpacken soll.
Wünsche allen eine gute Nacht.  :night_rise: 
Freu mich schon aufs Austauschen.
Liebe Grüsse aus Hannover

----------


## lucy230279

hallo zahnfee, 
herzlich willkommen an board und viel spaß bei uns.
wenn du magst, stell doch deine fragen in einem unsere foren, zum beispiel krankheiten. sicherlich gibt es auch andere betroffene. 
schön dass du da bist :Smiley:

----------


## Küken

hAlli hallo, 
herzlich Willkommen von einem seltenen aber treuen Gast  :Smiley:  
Ich hab einen Hashimoto, undbin ziemlich gebeutelt, allerdings kommt bei mir noch einiges anderes hinzu, wenn du fragen hast, kannst du dich gerne an mcih wenden, außerdem könntest du ja mal aktuelle Blutwerte posten, dann kann ich dir schon mal mehr sagen  :Smiley:   
lg küken 
lg küken

----------


## Brava

Hallo Zahnfee Willkommen hier im Forum

----------

